# Prestige Detail:Ferrari Testarossa:Swissvax Scuderia



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi all.

Welcome to another post from us here at PD.

This time on another rare beast of a car a Ferrari Testarossa, highly typical of a supercar of the 80s the Testarossa's design wasn't to everyones taste (mine included! )with its square angles and cheese grater side pods, the Testarossa was in production from 1984 to 1991 by which time some 10,000 units were produced, making it one of Ferraris most popular models.

The Testarossa used a 4.9 litre flat twelve engine producing 390 bhp with a 0.60 time of 5.2 seconds and a top speed of 180 mph.

Onto the detail, the car was in for a light enhancement detail, the car was in for a service at Foskers Ferrari and the owner wanted to have the car cosmetically and mechanically sorted for the summer.

We started in the usual manner, with Bilberry, Korossol, Surfex HD, Valet Pro Citrus Tar and Glue, Ultimate snow Foam and the usual tbm taking care of the exterior of the car.




























With the exterior taken care of the cars moved inside to complete the de contamination process with Bilt Hamber medium clay, then completely dried with the air blower in preparation for the machining stages, at this point we could get a closer look at any damage and take paint readings.



















No to bad at all considering the age of the car, so to take care of the paintwork I went with the Flex PE-14 and a combination of the Scholl S17 and orange pad and refined with the 3M black finishing pad with Scholl S40, once the polishing stages are completed the was treated to a wipe down with Spies and Hecker 7010 in preparation for the final finish, which in this case was to be Swissvax Scuderia, ( I tend to use panel wipe whether finishing with a wax or sealant! )




























Some shots of the finished car.
































































As usual thanks for taking the time to read another one of our posts, its appreciated.


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

wow nice, incredible car too


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

unreal work

how did you do behind the slats on the door


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

A classic beauty...awesome work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice! Interestingly, it's got a 'wing' mirror on both sides! The original Testarossa only had a wing mirror on the drivers side, and as far as i knew it was only on the 512TR they changed it. Must be a very late car? (Nerd Alert... Sorry!)

Looks stunning and the work is excellent!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Great car, it would be a joy to work on. Keep up the great work.


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

reminds me of miami vice back in the day, stunning top job:thumb:







nick.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Still one of the best looking Ferrari's of all time imo. :thumb:


----------



## Scooby doo (Nov 15, 2013)

Fantastic work done here mate, nice one


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great car and very nice job


----------



## Favorito (Jul 11, 2012)

It looks fantastic!


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Very nice Derek:thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A great result on a memorable car, very nice.

John Tht.


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

horned yo said:


> unreal work
> 
> how did you do behind the slats on the door


Bar extensions, spot pad and loads of masking tape!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work, its certainly doesn't look its age now.


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice to see an 80's Ferrari!
Good work aswell,lovely gloss.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I love them - not an easy car to drive - apparently ! the 512 TR was meant to be a vast improvement, looks almost exactly the same, so that's the one I'd get, and park it next to my F40 - I wish !


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Lovely job. I really like the Testarossa. Looks like a Ferrari should do :thumb:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful car, nice work :thumb:


----------



## TaxTheRich (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't suppose this would be forsale? nice detail.

TTR


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

TaxTheRich said:


> I don't suppose this would be forsale? nice detail.
> 
> TTR


Not sure I can find out if you're really interested :thumb:


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Perfect


----------



## RocnRola (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice job


----------



## TaxTheRich (Aug 11, 2013)

Prestige Detail said:


> Not sure I can find out if you're really interested :thumb:


If it's not too much bother?

TTR


----------



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

What were your thoughts of using Swissvax Scuderia? I've seen its designed for Italian cars with soft paint, but don't understand what that means?


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice to see, plus appreciating classic now...:thumb:

Guess the extension bars came lots on this detail.. Those doors are some what awkward to work on..


Original one stage paint or clear on base now? The early single pack acriylic on these real clogs the pads up... 

Great work love to see thanks for sharing


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

awesome detail


----------



## James-w (May 7, 2013)

Such a stunning car, I love the lines you've done an incredible job!


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

GazGJ said:


> What were your thoughts of using Swissvax Scuderia? I've seen its designed for Italian cars with soft paint, but don't understand what that means?[/
> 
> Scuderia has been specifically blended to bring out the best in Ferrari paint finishes, not essential but it doesn't give the paint that extra bit of bling !


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

123quackers said:


> Very nice to see, plus appreciating classic now...:thumb:
> 
> Guess the extension bars came lots on this detail.. Those doors are some what awkward to work on..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments.

As most are these days it was a bit of everything, happy to say that most of it was still in original single stage paint, and yes the doors are a right royal pain in the ass!


----------

